# How much did you get your 08 madone?



## R0000 (Apr 17, 2007)

Went to my local LBS and i purchased a trek madone 5.2 PRO for $3500 with DURA ACE upgrade. All the ultegra components were upgraded to DURA ACE. Couldn't resist LOL! Was it a good deal? I am assuming so since the 5.5 performance goes for $900 more. The only difference is that 5.2 pro comes with ultegra SL and 5.5 performance comes with Dura Ace. The frame is the same. I am assuming the only difference between ultegra and dura ace is the weight??


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like it might have been a good deal. I am looking at possibly getting a 5.2 as well; what other bikes did you compare it to? And what shaped your decision to go for the Trek? Also, mind if I ask where you are located?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Check out http://www.bikesportmichigan.com for a discussion of DA v. Ultegra.

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

That sounds like a great deal. I was just quoted $3300 for a stock 5.2. If I upgraded the shifter/brake levers to Dura-Ace, that was going to be a few hundred more just for the lever Upgrade!


----------

